# separates fenster



## pixelpupser (7. September 2004)

Hallo Alle
... da versuch ichs doch nochmal... 


Folgenden Link habe ich gesetzt. 
In der Browservorschau wird alles korrekt angezeigt. = kleines Fenster öffnet sich in gewünschter Größe, zeigt die Karte an.
Jage ich das ganze auf den Server....NIX! Es passiert gar nix.
Habe schon einige Versuche hinter mir, versteh nicht woran es liegen könnte.

<a href="javascript:;" onClick="MM_openBrWindow('karte.htm','anfahrt','width=601,height=640')">man entdeckt...</a>

Danke für Tippd & Hilfe

gez. Pixelpupser


----------



## Gumbo (7. September 2004)

Also entweder die Funktion MM_openBrWindow() ist nicht deklariert, oder dein Browser unterstützt kein JavaScript.


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

Erstmal: falsches FORUM!

Ich würde das ganze mit ner Funktion machen:


```
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function NeuFenster() {
 MeinFenster =
 window.open("karte.htm", "anfahrt", "width=601,height=640");
 MeinFenster.focus();
}
//-->
</script>
</head>
```

den Link:


```
<a href="javascript:NeuFenster()">man Entdeckt</a>
```


----------



## pixelpupser (7. September 2004)

merci!
Java Script ist aktiviert. 
Hab nie Probleme mit dem Anzeigen von JS

Was meinst du mit "deklariert"? Onload im body-Tag?
pixelpupser


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

mein Script?


----------



## Gumbo (7. September 2004)

Mit der Deklaration meine ich, ob der Browser die Funktion überhaupt kennt, sprich: falls die Funktion extern deklariert wurde, ist diese auch korrekt als Quelle angegeben?


----------



## pixelpupser (7. September 2004)

Hallöchen und schon mal danke für Eure Müh. Ich glaub da is der Wurm drin.

Mein Link:
<a href="javascript:;" onClick="MM_openBrWindow('anfahrt.htm','Anfahrt','width=600,height=640')">man entdeckt...</a>

die Datei anfahrt.htm gibt es auch! 

Ich bin an meiner eigenen Website dran. 
http://www.kompix.de/html/startsite.htm
das isse. Unter Kontakt soll sich wenn man das "man entdeckt..." anklickt die Grafik mit der Anfahrtsskizze in eigenem Fenster öffnen. Tuts aber nicht!
Einen Link dieser Art  hab ich schon mal in einer Site eingebaut. Selbst aus dieser im www funktionierenden Seite die html-tags rüberkopiert funktioniert nicht
Das einzige was ausgetausch ist, statt einem button steht auf meiner Site der Text "man... "

... das mit der funktion hat auch nicht funktioniert. 

hmmm.... ich fummel mal weiter (und hab nix gegen Statements über meine werdende website:-( )

gez. pixelpupser


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. September 2004)

Also bei mir IE 6.X funktioniert das ganze einwandfrei!


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

Hast du die Seite auch Designt?

gefällt mir echt gut, ist mal seit langen wieder was anderes....

*respect*


----------



## pixelpupser (7. September 2004)

ähm...
Hast Du den Link ausprobiert. Die Karte erscheint wirklich Bin platt.
Oder hast du den Link im Editor o.s. eingebaut und ausprobiert?
pixelpupser


----------



## Gumbo (7. September 2004)

Gib mal als href-URI folgendes an: javascript:void(0)


----------



## pixelpupser (7. September 2004)

Dank! Verbeug!
Ja. Hab ich entworfen. Hat lange gedauert,.....aber es wird.
Danke für das Lob (rotwerd)
pixelpupser


----------



## pixelpupser (7. September 2004)

Hallo gumbo

s geeeeeht auch ned! 
javascript:void(0) eingegeben, gleiches blödes Phänomen!
Es klickt, aber kömmt nix.

weiterwurschtelnd liebe grüße an alle helfer in der not
pixelpupser


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

Also bei mir im ie6  es auch...
und im firefox 0.9.3 for windows ebenfalls....


----------



## pixelpupser (7. September 2004)

... dann weiß ich im Moment nicht, worans liegt. IE 6 hab ich auch, javascript aktiviert....
Wenn Ihr sagt es , und ist ok (?) von der Ansicht her...lass ichs jetzt bleiben und geh an die nächste Site... damit das mal was wird mit der site 


pixelpupser


----------



## Gumbo (7. September 2004)

Sonst versuch mal folgendes, das sollte auch in nicht javascriptunterstützten Browsern funktionieren:
	
	
	



```
<a href="anfahrt.htm" target="_blank" onclick="javascript:window.open(this.href, 'Anfahrt', 'width=600,height=640'); return false">man entdeckt...</a>
```


----------



## pixelpupser (7. September 2004)

OK. Diesen Link auch eingesetzt. Bei mir tut sich immer noch nix!
Auch bei einem Freund öffnet sich das Fenster ordnungsgemäß: mit dem neuen code-Baustein sogar noch schneller. Kann das sein?
Tja, dann lass ich das jetzt mal so und schaus mir bei andern im netz an.

Dank Euch.
Bisdemnäx
pixelpupser


----------



## AlexSchur (7. September 2004)

bei mir gehts einwandfrei

richtig gute seite


----------



## pixelpupser (7. September 2004)

Danke! Macht Mut!  

habe jetzt noch mit ein Paar Leuten telefoniert. Bei denen gehts auch! Keine Ahnung warum mein PC spinnt. Tut er/sie öfter!


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

Ich hab da nochnen guten Tipp:


```
format c:
```

*smile*

ne, aber reboote doch einfach mal....


----------



## Gumbo (7. September 2004)

Sonst solltest du vielleicht mal deine „Java (TM) 2 Runtime Environment“ auffrischen.


----------



## pixelpupser (7. September 2004)

Nabend.
Reboot gemacht, Cache komplett leer gemacht...NIX!
Hauptsache Ihr da draußen seht was! Da wurschtel ich nämlich schon ne Woche oder so rum und kann mich jetzt getrost an eine andere Seite machen, "dass das ding voran kommt". 
Kenn mich nicht so aus mit den Gepflogenheiten solcher Foren: 
Ich habt mir super geholfen und diese Website steht bei mir in den Favoriten, vielleicht demnäx auf meiner eigen als Link!?

Bis denne, schönen Abend noch: ich muss jetzt was essen!
Dank Euch

gez. Pixelpupser


----------



## pixelpupser (7. September 2004)

Ha! Das ist wirklich seeeeehr seltsam:
hab den Link "man kann.." gerade mal, einfach nur so, mit der rechten Maustaste angeklickt> Öffnen> Eigene (aber normalgroße, nicht pixelbeschränkte) Seite öffnet sicht!
Ich mach jetzt Schluss. Versteh eh nix mehr...aber seeeeehr interesant!

Guds nächtle.

pixelpupser


----------



## Gumbo (7. September 2004)

> _Sonst versuch mal folgendes, das sollte auch in _nicht javascriptunterstützten Browsern_ funktionieren:_
> 
> ```
> <a href="anfahrt.htm" target="_blank" onclick="javascript:window.open(this.href, 'Anfahrt', 'width=600,height=640'); return false">man entdeckt...</a>
> ```



Kein Problem, hab gerne geholfen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gumbo _
> *Sonst solltest du vielleicht mal deine „Java (TM) 2 Runtime Environment“ auffrischen. *



Mhm, und was hat Java mit Java*Script* zu tun? Eigentlich doch recht wenig oder?

Also ich denke mal den Tipp kann man getrost vergessen.


----------



## pixelpupser (8. September 2004)

Hallöchen zamm
hab noch ein wenig rumgewurschteld: ich denke es liegt nicht an den Codeteilen, sonderen an irgendeiner blöden Einstellung meines Rechners.
Eure Scripte funktionieren, meiner auch....bei anderen 

Ist ne gute Sammlung! Und vieleicht kann ich damit ja auch mal jemandem helfen, gelle?

Werd wohl öfter hier Gast sein! 
Bis denne und sonnigen Tag

gez. pixelpupser


----------

